# Vision 260 high-lite tubes



## cheekycharly (8 Apr 2012)

My Vision 260 came with one Juwel Day and one Juwel Nature and I find the Juwel Nature very Yellow. What tubes have you guys got in your vision 260?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Apr 2012)

used to run 2 x day bulbs as i disliked the yellow with the nature bulb.  Unfortunately your limited to juwel bulbs and the choice is very limited, dirty juwel marketing.


----------



## awtong (8 Apr 2012)

I have a vision 450l and I run 1 x Juwel day tube and 1 x Juwel colour tube.  The colour tube has a warm pinky colour to it which is probably not to everyone's taste.  I like the colour tube as it brings the colours out in my Congo tetras.  

You can change the tubes to any colour you want.  The plants won't mind its down to your preference.

Andy


----------



## darren636 (8 Apr 2012)

i run two daylight  and one nature. But i prefer all daylight- it just looks brighter. Iquatics  sell  a  range  of  juwel  compatible  tubes.


----------



## Matt Warner (8 Apr 2012)

I too found the juwel nature tubes very yellow on my tank. I now run one day tube along with an Arcadia j5 plant pro tube. I did have 2 plant pro tubes but they are too pink on their own.


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Apr 2012)

I see a lot of places still do these at buy one get one free and I'd be wanting to mix and match I.e. one new Day tube and one colour. Does anyone know anywhere that lets you mix and match the BOGOF offer?


----------



## Wallace (9 Apr 2012)

cheekycharly said:
			
		

> I see a lot of places still do these at buy one get one free and I'd be wanting to mix and match I.e. one new Day tube and one colour. Does anyone know anywhere that lets you mix and match the BOGOF offer?



Aren't both tubes in the same box?


----------



## awtong (9 Apr 2012)

cheekycharly said:
			
		

> I see a lot of places still do these at buy one get one free and I'd be wanting to mix and match I.e. one new Day tube and one colour. Does anyone know anywhere that lets you mix and match the BOGOF offer?



I bought one day and one colour and got them in the BOGOF deal at my LFS.  The deal on the tubes didn't state they had to be the same type of tube.

Andy


----------



## RobS (29 May 2012)

Hey all I'm just in the process of getting new bulbs for my new tank, Vision 260. Has any got their opinions on iquatics tubes and their quality or shall I just stick with the Jewel bulb.

Was thinking just mainly two white ones just give it a nice bright vibe.

thanks


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 May 2012)

they all do the same thing as far as the plants are concerned, its just down to personal preference of colour rendition mate.


----------



## RobS (29 May 2012)

Cheers for getting back to me, I manage to find a website (Aquacare) with the buy one get one free deal with all the tubes at £24.99 so not to bad compared to alot of other places. ta


----------



## JenCliBee (29 May 2012)

RobS said:
			
		

> Hey all I'm just in the process of getting new bulbs for my new tank, Vision 260. Has any got their opinions on iquatics tubes and their quality or shall I just stick with the Jewel bulb.
> 
> Was thinking just mainly two white ones just give it a nice bright vibe.
> 
> thanks




Iquatics are very good quality mate as are all there products


----------



## RobS (31 May 2012)

I was having a chat with my friend last night about the lighting in my tank being at 2x 54 bulbs. (Adding reflectors too)

Is this the correct formula regarding wattage per-gallon.... 2 x 54 / 57 = 1.8. Low-Med ?

Which concern me because I think that would really be high enough? I was hoping to grow some idea of moss/hairgrass at the bed of my tank and on the logs.

the other suggestion made was possible to get a T8 ballst and add a further two bulbs. But as I'm on a slight budget I wonder if you had good enough results with just the two bulbs. Thanks


----------



## cheekycharly (31 May 2012)

Hey RobS thought I'd show you how my plants are doing in my 260 vision with one Day and at the rear one Colour T5 high-lite tube. 






This was three weeks ago and since then my tiger lotus is 3/4 the way up my hair grass has grown slightly and I've planted more grass on the left.


----------



## RobS (31 May 2012)

Hey Charly,

I appreciate you taking the time to put up a image for me. Looks like the tank is doing well. I can stop worrying about that  

Thanks again.


----------



## awtong (1 Jun 2012)

Hi RobS,

I also run 2 x T5 highlight on a Vision 450.  One is the day tube and the other is the colour tube.  It took me a while to get used to the slightly pink colour rendition from the colour tube but it makes my Congo's look great.  I am low tech with less demanding plants but that's the way I like it.

Here is a quick pic





Andy


----------

